# US Plastics Bags



## david lim (Mar 30, 2004)

Hey,
I'm going to order some of these (4x18")
http://www.usplastic.com/catalog/pr...SPlastic&category_name=12358&product_id=12359

>From MatPat on APC. They cost $3.59 (not including
shipping) for 1 pack (100 bags).

I just wanted to see if anybody else is interested.
Write me back with the amount that you're looking for!
Thanks,

David


----------

